# Corner TV Cabinet



## dpb00 (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi, This is my first post. I have been reading your forum for a while picking up tips and tricks. I only starting woodworking about six months ago and recently built a router table. Below is the first project i built using the router table.It is a corner cabinet i built for my parents.I used the CMT 6 piece cabinet makers set to make all the doors and draws and also the 2 end panels. 

Cheers Dave.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Dave 

Dave that corner cabinet rocks . Geez I hope I catch on as quickly as you have! 
Btw that router tables not to shabby either


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

dpb00 said:


> Hi, I only starting woodworking about six months ago
> 
> Cheers Dave.


okay.... aw huh......
this is some really nice work Dave...


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello Dave, glad you found us, it's great to have you as a member of the community, welcome to Router Forums.
What model # router is in your table


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome Dave. Do you tend to be "gifted" at other things you do? If you went from zero to that in 6 months then you must be a fast learner and we must be better teachers than I thought we were.


----------



## dpb00 (Jul 3, 2014)

*Thanks*

Cheers Guys, I am really happy with the way it turned out. I have done a lot of metal work in the past and i think that really helped me out. I wished i got into woodwork a lot earlier as i find it much more enjoyable. 

Thanks Dave.


----------



## dpb00 (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi Semipro, the router is a hitachi m12ve.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

welcome to the forum,Dave.

I see you follow the right team.

I did not expect a fan that far north......


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow, very nice Dave!


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

jw2170 said:


> welcome to the forum,Dave.
> 
> I see you follow th right team.
> 
> I did not expect a fan that far north......


James how did you discern which team he is a fan of?

BTW Awesome work Took me over 6 months just to put my shop together. What sort of metal work developed your skill set?

OOPs bad manners Welcome to the forum


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Do you tend to be "gifted" at other things you do? If you went from zero to that in 6 months then you must be a fast learner and we must be better teachers than I thought we were.




I suspect Dave is the kid I hated in school who sat at the front of the class and never did homework and always got straight A's 

For obvious reasons I sat at the back of all my class rooms :jester:


----------



## rgreen00 (Jan 6, 2007)

*excellent job!*

That is one heck of a job!


----------



## dpb00 (Jul 3, 2014)

paduke said:


> What sort of metal work developed your skill set?
> 
> OOPs bad manners Welcome to the forum


Hi Paduke, I worked night shift as a cotton ginner as there where no shops open to buy spare parts and things we had to fabricate our own, most of the times it was just a quick fix until the dayshift crew came in. So there wasnt just one specific thing it was a bit of everthing.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Dave. Love your work.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

paduke said:


> James how did you discern which team he is a fan of?


If you look in the background on the shot of the raised router table, you will discern a yellow and blue sign where part of the word "Eels" is showing in two places.

The "Eels" are the Parramatta rugby league team in Sydney that I follow........:dance3:

Goondiwindi,QLD,Australia is about 750 km from Sydney...


----------



## dpb00 (Jul 3, 2014)

jw2170 said:


> welcome to the forum,Dave.
> 
> I see you follow the right team.
> 
> I did not expect a fan that far north......


Hi James, Yes mate huge parra fan, I live right on the QLD/NSW Border even tho i live in Qld I still follow the NSW Blues and the Eels.


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

Great cabinet with some really smart and cool engineered shelves! This design really grabs the eye


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

Love the design and little details. Well done.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, Dave.

Both projects are awesome.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Nice job, Dave.


----------

